# Polo GTI



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys and gals :wave:

Got up nice and early half 8 start wanted to spend the day doing the car i boy did i lol only finished at half 5, will try my best to rember all products used.

So lets begin, do appoligise for some off the pics i havent got the best skills in the world :lol:.

not much dirt on the car its self as it was only cleaned about ten days ago so not to bad.










































First job was to get the car jacked up in the air and get the wheels off to get the archers all clean as well










The wheels were clened with billbrey and tardis to get the bits of crap off,
















all nice and clean the process was repeated on all three wheels 
nice beeding left considering the last time this was done was around four months ago with poorboys wheels sealent

















on to the archers they were snow foamed down and scrubed with a brush to get the dirt free


























doors shuts were spraced with apc and jet blasted clean


















car was then rinised down and given a full coat of snow foam you can still see the g1 Wiper Proof Glass Nano Coat working hard :thumb:

















all gaps were cleaned with swiss stile brushes 









this was then rinised down 
and got my 2bm ready with megs next gen car shampo and dodo wookie fist


















all rinsed down and i decided to glay the car as it had been a while since i last did it all so thought why not not much dirty came up so no real pics sonus green and dodo clay lube used.










then it was re rinsed down with snow foam, to remove any surfice dirt left,


























car was then rinsed down again



on to the drying stage this was done with ellite car care dring towel and dodo time to dry 








which left the car looking like 
















not looking full of life but that will change 

so i got my self tied up as by this point is was around half 12 and got the products i was going to use to bring out the shine 









so they r dodo hard candy, autosmart platinum, gemical guys mirror finish, poor boys wheel sealant and Elegance bannah wax for wheels.

so the wheels were given there first coat of two poorboys wheel seant front and backs 









while this was left to cure i cracked on with the auto smart platinum 








left for a few mins and buffed off which left me with 








hi dw world :lol:








then a quick wipe down with menza pannel wipe









after this i got the chemical guys wet mirror finished out and applied 

















while this was doing its think i applied the second coat off poor boys and all so for the out side the Elegance wax applied









once the chemical guys was removed and dusted down i got the dodo out and got on with applying this 









leaving me with 

















at which point i decided a quick break was need so a *** and a bottle off peroni.:thumb:









so i quickly got back to it and dresed the archers and all plastic with 
bare bones and poor boys wheel dressing which is good for externial plastic :thumb:


















wheels back on and dressed tires with megs endurance tire dressing and windows cleaned with fast class cleaner. by this point it was nearly 4pm :doublesho:lol:

on to the interior


















































so cracked on with apc and brushed and a hover out for the spare wheel well all ready cleand the spare be fore hand


























all back nice quick hover, all glass was cleaned with fast class cleaner,
door shuts cleaned with apc 








then wax again with Elegance wax,:thumb:








plastic cleaned with 








leather bits with 








this was used on the gear gaitor and handbrake.
mats were all cleaned with 








so after all that gave it a quick spray with 









the end results after best part of 7 hours









































and a few extera pics 








































































thats me sisters mini for 2moro 
and finaly dont no how i managed this only noticed this when i was going in who said no pain no gain :lol:









comments welcome guys to say i am shated is an understatment all again tomorow with the mini

tom


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work Tom, looks superb:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> great work Tom, looks superb:thumb:


thanks kev i am shated it looks better in the flesh it feals nice and soft will be giving it another coat of dodo in the morn

tom


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tom_k said:


> thanks kev i am shated it looks better in the flesh it feals nice and soft will be giving it another coat of dodo in the morn
> 
> tom


sounds good, need to clean mine - its got dusty:wall::lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> sounds good, need to clean mine - its got dusty:wall::lol:


i know how u feal bud i have my sisters to do and mums and dads lol going to be a busy bank hol for me lol

tom


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work on a very ncie car.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice work!

You know its a hard work, but well worth it

Look forward to the write up on your sisters mini....

:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work and write up Tom............:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice work, good read too :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Tom


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks like a rewarding day for sure, nice work and results


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

s3 rav said:


> great work on a very ncie car.


cheers bud i havent seen very many of the polo gtis around only seen two in the area so its not your norm hot hatch :thumb:



KKM said:


> Nice work!
> 
> You know its a hard work, but well worth it
> 
> ...


cheers bud i am ready for another day at it :lol: even thow i acking in every place possible.



HC1001 said:


> Great work and write up Tom............:thumb:





Skyliner34 said:


> Really nice work, good read too :thumb:


cheers bud



butler2.8i said:


> Nice work Tom


Cheers Bud


Dave KG said:


> Looks like a rewarding day for sure, nice work and results


Thanks dave i may need to contact u for a pointer or two on some pads soon as there r a few very minor swirls nothing to wory about.

tom


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice to see a Polo GTi on here as there aren't many around it seems - looks very good in black. Nice write up and cracking finish :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Nice to see a Polo GTi on here as there aren't many around it seems - looks very good in black. Nice write up and cracking finish :thumb:


cheers bud thats what i mean u dont see very many polo gti around with a few tweeks she could be running the same power as her bigger brother :thumb:. it was worth it just been out had a look at the shine and i just cant stop smilling :lol:

tom


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Look's fantastic - love those little Polo GTi's - nice and quick 

Only one small point to make, and it seams you'd used quite a lot of product when applying the polish - the old addage less is more definately applies these days - I used to use too much as well, and its amazing how much easier it is to remove when not using too much - and still attain the same fanastic result !!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Skodaw said:


> Look's fantastic - love those little Polo GTi's - nice and quick
> 
> Only one small point to make, and it seams you'd used quite a lot of product when applying the polish - the old addage less is more definately applies these days - I used to use too much as well, and its amazing how much easier it is to remove when not using too much - and still attain the same fanastic result !!!


Yeh i noticed that i have made a note of this for next time, thanks thow bud

cheers

tom


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great work there mate. A friend of mine has one of these slighltly tuned in the same colour:thumb: Do you go on uk polo?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dps1973 said:


> Great work there mate. A friend of mine has one of these slighltly tuned in the same colour:thumb: Do you go on uk polo?


i am a member but hardly been on there :lol:, plans for 09/10 forge mounted intercooler bremboes remap milteck exhaust dew other bits

thanks for the comments

tom


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are the mods he has done, plus golf gti brakes front and rear coilovers etc etc the lad has spent thousands but in a nice way. It is currently pushing 230 bhp @ wheels and over 300lb ft torque. A great little pocket rocket.:thumb: If you ever want any advice give me a shout and ill pass him onto you. Once again great work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

dps1973 said:


> They are the mods he has done, plus golf gti brakes front and rear coilovers etc etc the lad has spent thousands but in a nice way. It is currently pushing 230 bhp @ wheels and over 300lb ft torque. A great little pocket rocket.:thumb: If you ever want any advice give me a shout and ill pass him onto you. Once again great work :thumb:


cheers bud that would be great i have herd that it is posible to get up to the 250-300 bhp :doublesho out off one of thease engines, that would be scary. i do like polo gti cup edtion kit but getting one is going to be a hard one :lol:

tom


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

really great work ... with extra sharp reflection 
im waiting for cg wet mirror finish and i hope not dissaponment me ... becuse CG5050 99.9% FULL AND FOR SALE now.
i dont know if i become happy with my order when i recive ?! :citruus shampoo +ez creame + wet mirror finsh + new car smell .


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> really great work ... with extra sharp reflection
> im waiting for cg wet mirror finish and i hope not dissaponment me ... becuse CG5050 99.9% FULL AND FOR SALE now.
> i dont know if i become happy with my order when i recive ?! :citruus shampoo +ez creame + wet mirror finsh + new car smell .


cheers bud u should be very happy with it one small tip as i found do one pannel at a time as it does dry quickly.

u will enjoy

cheers

tom


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

tom_k said:


> cheers bud u should be very happy with it one small tip as i found do one pannel at a time as it does dry quickly.
> 
> u will enjoy
> 
> ...


tom_k its mean no need to cure more than 2-3 min ? no chalky residue?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> tom_k its mean no need to cure more than 2-3 min ? no chalky residue?


2-3 mins should be fine bud i only found out coz of the heat we had yesterda, it did go a bit chalky, but a good dust down and it was fine

tom


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, really smart little car:thumb:. looking forward to the mini. Couldnt believe how much my feet ached the day after doing mine, not good in a job on my feet most of the day.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, great detail mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Nath_86 (Nov 4, 2008)

crackin job there, lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, really smart little car:thumb:. looking forward to the mini. Couldnt believe how much my feet ached the day after doing mine, not good in a job on my feet most of the day.


cheers bud havent had chance to do the mini sis has had to go out  her responce was i will take it throw the car wash i said :wall: i said i will do it when she gets back and its far to sunny to clean it :lol:



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, great detail mate!! :thumb:


cheers bud clad u enjoyed the read



Nath_86 said:


> crackin job there, lovely car too :thumb:


thanks bud its my little baby was looking at the golf gti but then this one caught my eye and thought yeh me likes :thumb:

just need to learn some new camara skills :lol:

tom


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like a tidy job mate!

What do you make of the GTi to drive? My girlfriend loved it but just couldnt live with the seats, she ended up getting an ibiza FR (20vt), basically the same car. 

Nice work.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great way to spend a day. Excellent results too, nice one...


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Andy_RX8 said:


> Looks like a tidy job mate!
> 
> What do you make of the GTi to drive? My girlfriend loved it but just couldnt live with the seats, she ended up getting an ibiza FR (20vt), basically the same car.
> 
> Nice work.


i love it bud i test drove the seat model, it didnt have the wow factor with me, seats are great hold me tight and when u throw the car throwe a bend it works and keeps u planted it did take me a while to find the perfect driving postions thow. power wise it depends what mood i am in :lol: if i want drive with no rush then its fine but if running late for work plant my foot and then it reminds me off the fun i can have all ways end up smilling.

thanks tom



Yoghurtman said:


> Sounds like a great way to spend a day. Excellent results too, nice one...


tell me bud got sunburnt doing it :lol: off to do me dads car pics be up later.

tom


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and nice write up :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ahaydock said:


> Top work and nice write up :thumb:


cheers fela

tom


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice result!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice way to spend a day!!!

Always worth it in the end......

Well done!

:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers guys 

tom


----------

